
iPhone 7 has an FPGA chip - hydromet
http://www.forbes.com/sites/aarontilley/2016/10/17/iphone-7-fpga-chip-artificial-intelligence/
======
petra
bullshit. Thee fpga inside is a small fpga, just for adding a bit of
flexibility around interfaces and glue logic.

FPGA that do compute are a whole different beast.

